# [ein wenig OT] php-ide oder guter editor für linux?

## ts77

moinsens,

ich wollt mal sehen, ob ich die wichtigen editoren bisher verpasst habe ...  :Wink: .

was ich brauche ist ein editor mit folgenden funktionen:

- möglichst schnell (java-editoren sind damit aus dem rennen)

- stabil

- projektverwaltung

- funktionsliste (also die aus dem projekt oder zumindest dem file)

- vielleicht sogar noch variablen-liste / -vervollständigung (optional  :Wink: )

- klammern-matching 

und das alles eigentlich nur für php (andere sprachen können auch mit drin sein, bedeuten mir aber nicht allzuviel).

- die zend-ide kann sowas ja alles (und noch mehr) ... ist aber saulahm (zumindest auf meinem kleinen 1GHz Athlon mit 512MB Ram)

- vi(m) ist schick und schnell ... aber sowas wie ne funktionsliste hab ich nicht gefunden

- nedit ist ansonsten mein favorit ... aber kann auch nichts was die funktionen angeht (und bei 1000en zeilen code ist sowas praktisch)

- quanta hab ich (glaub ich) die funktionsliste auch nicht gefunden ... und irgendwie wirkt das ganze außerhalb von kde ein wenig fragil

im prinzip sowas wie unter windows weaverslave oder phpedit (ein wenig instabil)  :Wink: .

Kennt jemand sowas bzw. kann was in der Art empfehlen?

TIA,

Thomas

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja, suche auch schon lange herum:

- quanta -> kann nix

- bluefish ist eigentlich ganz gut

- php plugin für eclipse is sch...

momentan verwende ich doch tatsächlich "kate"  :Smile: 

was ich noch empfehlen kann ist maguma-php-studio. das hatte ich immer unter windows. die linux version ist aber (soweit noch nicht allzuviel verändert wurde - mein test ist 3 wochen her...) ziemlich buggy...

ciao

----------

## Empire

Also ich persönlich verwende Bluefish und bin sehr zufriden damit.

Inwiefern 's ne Funktionsliste hat weis ich aber nicht weil ich sowas eh nie brauch  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

MfG.

----------

## Ragin

Also ich persönlich nutze für PHP nur den Quanta.

Alle anderen sind mir irgendwie zu unflexibel, machen Probleme mit den Schriften (ISO/UTF) o. ä.

Bei Quanta kann man dies alles schön einstellen. Leider fehlt es dabei etwas an der Projektverwaltung (welche wiederrum bei Eclipse gegeben wäre).

Bluefish und gPHPedit finde ich insgesamt zu unausgereift. Quanta bringt zwar viel mit, was ich nie im Leben brauche (vorgefertigte Scripts, Assistenten für HTML usw.) aber dafür ists auch nen KDE Programm  :Smile: .

Die Funktionen von Bluefish oder gPHPEdit sind in Quanta übrigends dabei. Zumindest fällt mir da kein besonderes Feature ein, welches diese beiden hätten.

Allerdings würde ich dir bei Quanta auch zu der 3.3 BE2 Version raten, auch wenn diese noch unstable ist. Aber sie hat einige nette Verbesserungen im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern die das Leben einfach etwas leichter und teilweise übersichtlicher machen.

----------

## ts77

zu quanta:

> aber dafür ists auch nen KDE Programm . 

Genau DAS ist ja das Problem. Weißt Du wie sich sowas unter XFCE anfühlt? 

Hat es denn die Funktionsliste? 

zu bluefish:

nun, der funktionsumfang ist mir da irgendwie zu dürftig. für das reine syntax-highlightning nehm ich dann doch lieber meinen gewohnten nedit  :Smile: 

@hephaistos6:

ich dacht schon, daß ich der einzige bin, dem es so geht.

mittlerweile spiel ich sogar schon mit dem gedanken wine + einen der windows-editoren auszuprobieren  :Wink: .

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry, bin irgendwie noch zu müde (war urlaub  :Smile: )

 - verwende auch maguma PHP Studio mit WINE, das geht eigentlich super!

    -- wichtig ist, dass du die "alte" Version verwendest, da ja die neue (mir) überhaupt nicht taugt....

ciao

----------

## Ragin

Sicher ist das für nen kleines XFCE recht groß, aber insgesamt muss ich sagen es lohnt sich. Normal habe ich auch keine KDE laufen (maximal für Testzwecke den Konquerer), aber deswegen auf Quanta zu verzichten ist es mir nicht wert  :Smile: .

----------

## ts77

nun, ich hab's mal kurz emerged ... wo ist nun der funktionsbrowser?  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

eine frage - welchen funktionsbrowser? wo alle php funktionen aufgelistet sind????

also das hab ich ja noch nie gehabt - wozu eigentlich? die meisten kann man eh auswendig und wenns was "stranges" ist, dann schaut man eh auf php.net (vorzugsweise eine textbox auf der persönlichen startseite) nach  :Smile:  - weil da braucht man eh auch eine beschreibung auch dazu bzw. weiß eh nicht, wie sie heißt.

so machs eigentlich ich immer...

ciao

----------

## ts77

neee, die aus dem eigenen file oder (noch besser) projekt  :Smile: .

einfach wo die direkt aufgelistet und anspringbar sind ... .

ja die von php.net brauch ich nicht auch noch im prog ... das geht einfacher mit browser auf  :Wink: .

----------

## _hephaistos_

ahja stimmt  :Smile: 

----------

## golloza

bluefish ist nicht schlecht (ich würde 0.13-r1 nehmen, ebuild gibts im bugzilla), quanta und kdevelop will ich noch testen.

wenns ein bisschen kosten darf:

Zend Studio

Ab 195$

----------

## Teetante

Da ich persönlich schon voll auf php5 umgestiegen bin, gibts für mich ausser Zend Studio nix.

Die neue (3.5er) Version kannst Du als Beta zum Testen für Linux ziehen (bei zend). Sie läuft um Grössenordnungen schneller als die alte, lahme Version und bietet endlich Code Templates.

Ich muss sagen, wenn Du eine professionelle IDE für PHP suchst, kommste an Zend Studio nicht vorbei.

(zumindest nicht bis PHPeclipse fertig ist.)

----------

## ts77

ich hätte nichts dagegen dafür was auszugeben.

hab schon die 3.5er Zend-IDE getestet ... es ist immernoch saulahm und nicht akzeptabel in der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit.

phpeclipse ist ebenso in Java geschrieben und von der Geschwindigkeit her nicht besser  :Sad: .

----------

## Realmaker

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal die Zend-Beta installier und muss sagen, dass sie ganz nett aussieht und auch ausreichend schnell ist  :Smile: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Ich schliesse mich der Bluefish-Fraktion an. Ist ein verdammt geiles Tool.

----------

## MrTom

Bin nun nicht der große PHP-Freak. Eigentlich mach ich ja gar nix mit PHP.

Aber man könnte ja eine Kombination von CVS oder Subversion, einen passeneden CVS/Subversion-Client nehmen und dann GVIM nehmen.

GVIM hat halt den Vorteil, dass man da aber auch wirklich alles mit anstellen kann. Modularer ist wohl kaum eine andere Lösung (Emacs?).

Es gibt auch sehr viele Plugins. Bei PHP kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber für andere gibt es da schon einiges...

Gut, vi muss man mögen und vor allem länger erlernen. Aber es wird ja ein guter Editor für alle Ewigkeiten gesucht. Da sollte sich ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit schon lohnen.

PRO:

Durch CVS oder Subversion hat man Revision-Kontrolle und gleich auch eine gute Übersicht auf den Code.

Mit GVIM die Flexibilität die man bei allen anderen Editoren oft nicht hat.

Beides wird es wohl bis in alle Ewigkeiten geben und vor allem ist man da ja auch ein wenig Platformunabhäniger. VIM gibt es ja sogar auf dem Amiga  :Wink: . Subversion und CVS wird auch oft in der Windows-Welt verwendet.

Ich persönlich verwende Subversion. Bin zufrieden. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich nun nicht der große Poweruser bin.

Geht unter Console und als GUI.

CONTRA:

Man muss vi lernen.

Es sind zwei getrennte Programme (obwohl ich das persönlich eigentlich mehr als Vorteil empfinde).

Einmaliger (höherer) Aufwand als ein fertiger Editor.

Nicht direkt für PHP gedacht, wobei ich persönlich immer Sage, Code ist Code. Syntax macht vim ja richtig. Wenn man noch paar Buttons haben möchte, kann man das sehr schnell in GVIM einbauen.

Quanta / Bluefish habe ich mir schon mal angesehen. Sieht alles ganz gut aus, da ich aber überall ein wenig brauche: Editor für Script, PHP, C++ etc, etc. Möchte ich nicht 1000 Editoren verwenden. Es gibt ja noch Scite oder Anjuta, aber mir ist das immer alles etwas zu viel bunte Buttons...

JustMy2Cent

MrTom

----------

## Ragin

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanta / Bluefish habe ich mir schon mal angesehen. Sieht alles ganz gut aus, da ich aber überall ein wenig brauche: Editor für Script, PHP, C++ etc, etc. Möchte ich nicht 1000 Editoren verwenden. Es gibt ja noch Scite oder Anjuta, aber mir ist das immer alles etwas zu viel bunte Buttons...
> 
> 

 

Genau da greift auch ein weiterer Vorteil von Quanta.

Er kann eine Unmengen Sprachen/Scripte/Konfigurationsprogramme und wer Bock hat erstellt sich für das Syntax-Highlighting einfach eine eigene Datei, bindet die ein und schwupps -> man kann auch den Syntax der neuen selbstgeschriebenen Programmiersprache verwenden  :Smile: .

Den KDE CVS-Klienten Cervisita (?!?) kann man auch gleich aufrufen.

Eine Projektverwaltung scheint auch drin zu sein (hab die allerdings noch nie genutzt).

Die Übersicht der Funktionen gabs auch irgendwo. Zumindest bei Klassen ging das prima (Document Structure) und ansonsten zeigt er auch jede Kommentarzeile in dieser Übersicht an, wodurch man auch die Stelle schnell findet wenn man nicht den genauen Funktionsnamen kennt (wers halt braucht).

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Cervisita (?!?) 

 

heist das nicht cervisia?   :Smile: 

Ich benutze nur cooledit, aber ich bin halt ein purist  :Wink: 

(ausserdem steh ich auf den schwarzen Hintergrund und das spitzenmäßige Syntaxhighlighting *g*)

----------

## Ragin

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> 
> 
> heist das nicht cervisia?  
> 
> 

 

Daher auch die (?!?) dahinter  :Smile: 

----------

## ts77

Also als kurze Zusammenfassung:

ich habe keinen der wichtigen Editoren unter Linux verpasst, der die Features bieten würde und auch noch schnell ist.  :Sad: 

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal die ZDE gezogen, läuft relativ vernünftig, wenn auch bei der Arbeit damit mein System zu 80% ausgelastet ist    :Smile:  .

Mal schauen, vielleicht leiste ich mir in ein paar Wochen ein wenig neue CPU mit dem drumherum  :Wink: 

Um mal wieder auf Gentoo zurückzukommen:

Kann ich bei nem Athlon64 mein System vom "normalen" Athlon erstmal einsetzen und eventuell dann die installierten Pakete neu übersetzen lassen?

Hat das jemand schonmal probiert oder geht dann gleich auf Anhieb nichts mehr und ich sollte komplett neu installieren?

Es gibt einen ähnlichen Thread dazu ... nur eine eindeutige Antwort gab's noch nicht (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72881&highlight=athlon64).

Thx,

Thomas

----------

## MrTom

Eigentlich kann ich Dir zum Athlon64 keine Tipps geben. Aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass man da bei Bin-Treibern (ATI, NVIDIA) und ein paar anderen Dingen aufpassen muss, da diese sonst nicht funktionieren. IM US-Teil vom Forum gibts ein HOWTO zum Athlon64...

----------

## easy2k

Vieleicht habe ich da ja was überlesen.

Ich vermisse eigentlich in einer solchen Diskussion Phped von nusphere.

http://www.nusphere.com/products/tour.htm

und der download

http://www.nusphere.com/cgi-bin/nsp.cgi/custsrvc/utils/download_now.htm?psn=4850822500608792

----------

## ts77

ok, thx ... bin mal am ziehen der trial-version.

wie ist die? auch java or nativ unter linux?

----------

## easy2k

Kein Java.

----------

## Ragin

Habt ihr euch den Preis mal angeschaut????

Das Ding kann genausoviel wie bluefish/gphpedit und kostet knapp 300$!!!!

Für nen simplen Editor mit paar sinnlosen Features die andere (und sogar noch mehr Features) kostenlos anbieten...*hust*hust*

Da lieber die 2 KDE Pakete zusätzlich installiert (quanta braucht glaub nur die Basis von KDE) und 300 Euro gespart und mehr von gehabt.

Also wenn du das kaufen willst sag Bescheid, dann geb ich dir noch meine Kontonummer!!!!

Vor allem ist das auch nur die kleine Version, die große kostet ja gleichmal 500 Euro...

Das Geld kann ich besser gebrauchen.

----------

## ts77

ich tendiere immernoch eher zur Zend-IDE (die kostet auch nur 199 US-$  :Smile: ) ... und die genannten Programme bringen es eben NICHT, so leid es mir tut.

nachtrag warum nicht nusphere phped ... zu sehr Redhat-lastig ... ich will nicht erst ewig rumspielen um es mal zu starten  :Wink: .

----------

## Ragin

Was genau kann denn die Zend-Engine???

Ab PHP5 wirds eh egal werden, weil sich dann alle Editoren anpassen. Dann ist die Zend Engine schnell ein kleines Paket und wenn du programmieren kannst brauchst du den Schnickschnack nicht. Mir fällt zumindest nichts ein was ich außer Syntax Highlighting bräuchte...und ich programmiere PHP Haupt- und Nebenberuflich. Ich habe also jeden Tag ca. 10 Stunden damit zu kämpfen und noch nie irgendein sinnloses Feature gebraucht. Um mal nachzuschlagen gehe ich auf php.net oder habe die .chm-Doku zusammen mit xchm auf meinem PC. Für Versionskontrolle habe ich CVS und um meine Funktionen zu finden habe ich einfach eine ordentliche Struktur in meinem Code/Verzeichnisaufbau.

Wenn ale Stricke reißen mache ich kurz ein Doku-Update meiner doxygen Programmdoku und suche mir dann dort die entsprechende Funktion raus und sehe sofort von welchen Dateien sie noch benötigt wird (was manchmal auch wissenswert ist, gerade wenn man Projekte von mehreren MB Größe hat).

Insgesamt reicht mir auch ein gedit oder ein simpler vi aus. Der Quanta macht das ganze nur optisch etwas schöner und bietet mir zusätzlich die Farbcodes auf Mausklick wenn ich mal HTML schreibe.

Also gib dir Mühe mir nen Grund zu geben. Denn wenn du das nicht kannst empfehle ich dir CodeCharge im Zusammenspiel mit Wine  :Smile: .

Dann musst du auch nimmer programmieren sondern kannst deine Scripte "malen". Der Code ist dabei sogar gar nicht mal soooo schlecht.

----------

## ts77

[scherzmode]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und ich programmiere PHP Haupt- und Nebenberuflich
> 
> 

 

bist du sicher? dann wüsstest du, dass die zend engine der kernteil von php ist und nicht die entwicklumsumgebung  :Wink: .

[/scherzmode]

ja ich weiß, anders gemeint  :Wink: .

```

Ab PHP5 wirds eh egal werden, weil sich dann alle Editoren anpassen. Dann ist die Zend Engine schnell ein kleines Paket 

```

ähm, sorry, dem kann ich jetzt nicht folgen. was hat die php-version mit der entwicklungsumgebung zu tun? ok, sie muß deren features mit verarbeiten können aber sonst?

warum würde dann die Zend-IDE kleiner werden?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir fällt zumindest nichts ein was ich außer Syntax Highlighting bräuchte...und ich programmiere PHP Haupt- und Nebenberuflich
> 
> 

 

brauchen ist ein relativer begriff.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Um mal nachzuschlagen gehe ich auf php.net oder habe die .chm-Doku zusammen mit xchm auf meinem PC. Für Versionskontrolle habe ich CVS und
> 
> 

 

richtig, soweit stimme ich dir zu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nd um meine Funktionen zu finden habe ich einfach eine ordentliche Struktur in meinem Code/Verzeichnisaufbau. 
> 
> 

 

immer hat man nicht die Möglichkeit dazu ... und ich find trotzdem zwei Tastaturanschläge schneller um eine Funktion zu finden, als durch den Baum zu browsen und dann im File zu suchen.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Insgesamt reicht mir auch ein gedit oder ein simpler vi aus. Der Quanta macht das ganze nur optisch etwas schöner und bietet mir zusätzlich die Farbcodes auf Mausklick wenn ich mal HTML schreibe. 
> 
> 

 

tja, geschmäcker sind verschieden.

 *Quote:*   

> Also gib dir Mühe mir nen Grund zu geben.

 

brauch ich nicht ... jeder soll nach SEINEN vorstellungen leben  :Smile: .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann musst du auch nimmer programmieren sondern kannst deine Scripte "malen". Der Code ist dabei sogar gar nicht mal soooo schlecht.
> 
> 

 

danke, ich code auch schon ein paar jährchen php, sowohl neben- als hauptberuflich ... und so kleine schmankerl wie in phpedit / weaverslave hab ich nunmal schätzen gelernt.

----------

## Ragin

Tjoa. es ging dir ja um eine IDE, nicht um die Sprache als solche.

Mit dem kleinen ZendPaket meinte ich, dass das was Zend an zusätzlichen Features (in der IDE, nicht in PHP5 als Sprache  :Smile: ) bietet bald von anderen überboten wird und Zend dann wieder nur ein Programm von vielen ist. Momentan haben die noch den Vorteil für PHP5 die optimalste Unterstützung auch für Dummies bieten zu können, da die ja selbst in der Entwicklung beiteiligt sind und PHP5 nur als RC verfügbar ist. Die anderen haben da gerade noch Nachholungsbedarf.

Mich würden trotzdem Features interessieren die die anderen nicht bieten können. Wie gesagt, du kannst auch deine Funktionen in gphpedit und quanta mit nem Mausklick raussuchen. Wenn das alles ist nimm eines von denen. gphpedit ist für gtk/gnome entwickelt worden und auch (noch) relativ klein und simpel strukturiert. Quanta ist das KDE/Qt Programm mit einer Unmenge an Features für jegliche Programmierung und somit auch etwas komplexer/größer.

ABER: Beide kosten nix und bringen sehr gute Leistung. Um 200 Euro für ein Programm auszugeben muss sich mir schon eine Liste von Features eröffnet haben, dass ich sage es lohnt sich. Glaub SourceGuardian war bisher das einzigste Programm das ich mir gekauft habe und das so viel gekostet hat...Aber das hatte (zumindest damals) als einzigstes die Features die ich brauchte. Inzwischen gibt es dazu auch genug günstigere Alternativen/bessere Programme.

----------

## ts77

ok, ich muß zugeben, gphpedit hat sich weiterentwickelt, seit ich's mir das letzte mal angesehen hab.

Aber: 

- wo find ich die passende klammer? wird die dort nicht hervorgehoben oder find ich's nur nicht?

- wo ist die projektverwaltung?  :Wink: 

(ok, ok, ich kann auch ohne die Leben)

- dazugehörig ... eine funktionsliste über alle files eines projektes ist immernoch praktisch  :Wink: 

ansonsten liegt es gut zwischen nedit und zde ... also gut nutzbar  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Was verstehst du unter "Wo finde ich die passende Klammer" ?

Mein letzter Stand war, das gphpedit die zusammengehörigen Klammern markieren konnte wenn man mit dem Cursor darauf steht.

Insgesamt würde ich eher sagen du brauchst nen gutes Eclipse Plugin für PHP  :Smile: 

----------

## ts77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein letzter Stand war, das gphpedit die zusammengehörigen Klammern markieren konnte wenn man mit dem Cursor darauf steht. 
> 
> 

 

tja, macht er bei mir nicht ... aber im portage ist auch nicht die aktuelle version, mal schauen ob mir dann mal die aktuelle ziehe  :Wink: .

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe den gphpedit früher genutzt. Inzwischen bin ich wie gesagt mangels ISO Unterstützung (zumindest habe ich keine Einstellung dafür gefunden) wieder zu Quanta zurückgewechselt.

----------

## sirro

Mal ne Frage an die Quanta-Experten:

Ich will Quanta (aus kdewebdev-3.3.0) benutzen und finde da den PHP-Mode fuer Funktionsautocompletion nicht. Den Editor kann ich manuell auf PHP-Highlighting umstellen, aber das ist ja dann auch nur ein aufgeblasenes kate.

Wer nicht weiss was ich mit PHP-Mode meine (weiss nicht wie das heisst), guckt mal hier.Last edited by sirro on Tue Sep 28, 2004 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

übrigens: das phpplugin für eclipse wird IMHO auch immer besser... durchaus mal einen blick wert www.phpeclipse.de

----------

## dalu

hab da noch was

kdevelop , ist zwar auch qt/kde aber hat sonst alles was du angegeben hast das du suchst

edit: das ist ja ein uralter thread... naja vielleicht hilfts jemand

----------

